# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Workshop LED Lighting Recommendations

## jarod

Hi, I have a 5m x 6m dual car garage that I want to convert as a woodworking space. I have dual-GPO on the ceiling that is being used by the garage opener so I got one spare to use for lighting. 
1. Can anyone kindly recommend a good lighting setup? I'm thinking of those linkable LED batten lights that can just be plugged on a normal socket.
2. How much light do you think would I need?
3. Any other factors do I need to consider? 
*I would highly prefer something that can done DIY (can be plugged directly to a GPO) to lower the installation cost and maintenance just in case I need to add more in a whim. 
Thanks everyone!

----------


## Marc

I just installed two LED 1.2m tube lights in a small store room and they kick butt. There is no comparison with anything, not fluoro not 4x100 watt lamps. 
For that size workshop, two double 1.2m will be plenty I think

----------


## r3nov8or

I'm interested in this too. What brand of LED strip/tube lights are being used/recommended? My electrician has recommended Robus...

----------


## jarod

> I just installed two LED 1.2m tube lights in a small store room and they kick butt. There is no comparison with anything not fluoro not 4x100 watt lamps. 
> For that size workshop, two double 1.2m will be plenty I think

  Thanks Marc. Would you mind sharing the exact brand/specs the you used? Thanks! 
lk

----------


## Marc

Supplied and installed by the electrician, sorry.
 Super bright, installed the same in the kitchen. You need sunglasses in here, was the comment of a neighbour ...  :Smilie:  
I bought further 6 double units weatherproof for another location and bought Fubu ... (?) Probably a cousin of Robus and distant relative of "whatisthat", all churned out in the same factory.  Yet to be installed so can not endorse them for now.  :Whatonearth:   https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-x-LED-...W/353336235366 
One comment about the one in the kitchen ... first day or two i thought they were a bit over the top bright, sort of wow too much. (very technical)
But they seem to have either burned my eyes so that I don't mind anymore, or they have lost that edge and are now 'normal'. Without a way to measure light, I can not really tell.
In the little shed, they are hard against the ceiling/top floor, and between two joist. That seems to have worked in favour of spreading the light better and they are not 'in you face' like in the kitchen.
As far as brands, probably best to go with electrician recommendation.

----------


## r3nov8or

For our kitchen, replacing a round fluro unit, the new LED unit was from Bunnings and has Grid Connect wifi connection. A bit gimmicky but I was sure glad it had it when it was soooo bright, and Grid allows you to dim the light and change its white level. Over a few days we found 35% brightness is about right. Haven't used the app since  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

They are all great until you have a fault. I installed a circular LED for my daughter a few years ago and now one of the LED's is flickering. I haven't seen it but she said it is a nuisance.

----------


## Marc

Don't know what you paid for the circular one, but in my case, $89 for two double 1.2m is on the cheap side. Not that I know what a double fluro weatherproof would cost, probably not made anymore.  
Everything is disposable this days, price over quality. Well almost everything. At least some countries have a choice. We seem to be the dumping ground for China Inc with hardly any say in it.

----------


## METRIX

I have a double garage, one side is mostly used for workshop, on the side I use for workshop stuff, it has 2 x single 1200mm LED fluoro type lights, the garage is 7.7m long x 10m wide 2.7m high, the workshop side is 4.7 wide x 7.7m deep.
I find the two single LED are sufficient to work by if not doing critical stuff, but not really enough light when using things like tracksaws where you need to line the track up to marks etc, as there is insufficient light so you get shadows which interfere with critical things.   
I would have preferred to have installed traditional LED downlights rather than the fluoro type lights, as you can achieve more even light easier with downlights. 
Problem is this garage is under the living area which is suspended concrete slab, so putting downlights in is a major undertaking, unless you could surface mount them somehow, I thought not worth the trouble. 
I was looking at updating the lights to either install another two to try fill in the blanks, I think having 4 in this sized garage would do the trick, not sure of the wattage or lumen output, seeing equivalent they are around 16 - 18W with around 2100 lumens.

----------


## Bros

> Don't know what you paid for the circular one,

  A bit over $50

----------


## Bart1080

...Cant remember if it was the first or second one I installed over the work bench (think it was the first but the second is brighter at 4500 lumens as opposed to 3150.  Very bright.
You would probably want 4 for a nice bright work space or 2 over the key areas and still have a resonable amount of light elsewhere in the workshop  https://www.bunnings.com.au/mercator...light_p4370914 https://www.bunnings.com.au/mercator...light_p4371158

----------


## jarod

I haven't still found one that I want until now. However, I was wondering if those high wattage bulbs can suffice for now?  Osram 45W 4050lm Warm White Value High Wattage LED ES Light Globe 
Does anyone had any experience with this?

----------

